# Démarrage Macintosh Powerbook 5300cs



## Find3r (6 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous 

En rangeant un peu ma cave, j'ai retrouvé un _*Macintosh Powerbook 5300cs*_ en bon état 
J'ai donc décidé  d'essayer de l'utiliser (j'ai pas trop l'habitude de ces générations de Mac), je branche son alimentation, après quelques minutes, l'écran s'allume et un dossier avec un *?* s'affiche. Comme ça fait longtemps (1996), je ne sais plus trop comment marche cette machine et, étrangement, en appuyant sur une touche, une drôle de mélodie se déclenche 

Bref, c'est assez amusant le week-end de faire fonctionner ses anciens Macs pour se rappeler le bon vieux temps, donc si quelqu'un avait une petite idée de la marche à faire, ça serait vraiment gentil 

Merci beaucoup et bon dimanche


----------



## gmaa (6 Juillet 2014)

Le "?" devait déjà signifier (comme sur les Mac d'aujourd'hui) qu'aucun système n'est trouvé sur le DD.
Et dans que état est le DD? après ce long sommeil.

En faisant de la recherche ciblée on trouve des "choses", par exemple:
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1926?viewlocale=fr_FR

Tout l'art de poser la bonne question....


----------



## matacao (6 Juillet 2014)

Effectivement, le ? indique que le mac cherche un système mais il se peut, comme il n'a pas tourné depuis longtemps, que les plateaux du disque dur soit collés, généralement un petit coup sur le disque suffit pour le faire repartir. Sinon il faut réinstaller un système.


----------



## Find3r (6 Juillet 2014)

Oui je me doute de ça. Vous n'auriez pas un guide pour extraire le DD ? En français ? 
(Et dans le cas échéant, comment reset Mac OS ? )
C'est marrant les bruits qu'émet le Mac, Steve et son équipe avait du goût à cette époque


----------



## gmaa (6 Juillet 2014)

Regarde iFixit, peut-être...

Une simple recherche : https://www.ifixit.com/Device/Macintosh_Powerbook_5300cs

In english of course mais c'est bien illustré...


----------



## Find3r (6 Juillet 2014)

Okay merci gmaa &#55357;&#56841;
Je vais essayer sur https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Macintosh+Powerbook+5300cs+Hard+Drive+Replacement/6958, en espérant ne pas bousiller quelque chose 

Je suis censé donner un petit coup c'est ça ? 

(Et pas de tournevis, zut ...)


----------



## gmaa (6 Juillet 2014)

Et si tu as un doute sur ta "traduction",
Un petit coup de copier-coller du texte de iFixit dans Reverso et c'est traduit...


----------



## Find3r (6 Juillet 2014)

Ouais mais sans _TR9 Torx Security Screwdriver_, c'est un peu compliqué de déviser ...


----------



## gmaa (6 Juillet 2014)

Là, pas de solution sans passer à la caisse...


----------



## Find3r (6 Juillet 2014)

C'est pas la caisse qui m'énerve, c'est juste le temps d'attente pour la livraison 
J'imagine qu'iFixit est le leader, mais il n'existe pas quelqu'un de français ou sur Paris ?


----------



## gmaa (6 Juillet 2014)

Il y a comme un paradoxe!

Ré-exhumation d'un "cadavre" de presque 10 ans et impatience d'un jour ou deux pour l'autopsier&#8230;

En province on trouve ça dans les "surfaces" de bricolage...

Au fait iFixit donne la "solution" mais ne vend pas de matériel!


----------



## Find3r (6 Juillet 2014)

Il y a toujours une impatience quand on retrouve ça par hasard, c'est excitant 

Oki, je vais essayer dans les magasins proches de chez moi, sinon iFixit ( https://www.ifixit.com/Store/Parts/TR9-Torx-Security-Screwdriver/IF145-227-1)


----------



## gmaa (6 Juillet 2014)

Vu!

Je n'aurai pas cherché là!


----------



## Invité (6 Juillet 2014)

Ils vendent pas mal de matis chez iFixit !
Mais là ça risque d'être un peu long. Tu trouveras ça demain dans un magasin de bricolage. Je te conseille plutôt de chercher un coffret avec des embouts.
Tu auras certainement aussi besoin d'un Philips #0 ou #00 etc&#8230;
Au moins avec un coffret tu aras tout sous la main&#8230;*


----------



## Find3r (6 Juillet 2014)

C'est un peu le problème d'un site américain ^^
Ouais je vais chercher un coffret, on devrait trouver ça facilement dans la capitale 

Merci


----------



## cdbvs (10 Juillet 2014)

Salut monsieur THZ, c'est Cdbvs



La notice d'utilisation et démontage de ton Mac :
http://www.cdbvs-apple.fr/Manuels des mac/Power_Book/PB/Powerbook 190&5300.pdf


Pour les coffrets, passes chez ECE Paris Nation 12ème.


Bonne journée.
Cdbvs


----------



## Invité (10 Juillet 2014)

cdbvs a dit:


> Salut monsieur THZ, c'est Cdbvs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'es bien soft toi !

Pis d'abord "Mr" c'est "mister" pas "monsieur". Non mais !!!


----------



## sofizabel (11 Juillet 2014)

Mr. THZ a dit:


> Oui je me doute de ça. Vous n'auriez pas un guide pour extraire le DD ? En français ?
> (Et dans le cas échéant, comment reset Mac OS ? )
> C'est marrant les bruits qu'émet le Mac, Steve et son équipe avait du goût à cette époque



bonsoir
pas sur que "steve" y était pour quelque chose
pour les outils, Invité à raison. un magasin de bricolage et c'est moins cher !


----------



## Find3r (15 Juillet 2014)

Invité a dit:


> T'es bien soft toi !
> 
> Pis d'abord "Mr" c'est "mister" pas "monsieur". Non mais !!!



Ah ah oui ^^
Je trouvais que M. THZ ... c'était trop français 

Bon je devrais recevoir mon tournevis demain, j'ai commandé un p'tit kit pour mes autres bidouilles 

(Et Steve était tellement impliqué que le moindre détail ne lui échappait :king: )


----------



## Find3r (16 Juillet 2014)

Voilà ! Enfin le Mac est dans le bloc opératoire 
Pour l'instant, ça se passe bien... Enfin je crois que la batterie a quelques soucis 











MàJ : J'ai le DD en main ! 






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h30 ----------

Ça marche ! Enfin euh ...J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un faux contact avec le connecteur pour le recharger, Mac OS a démarré mais en bougeant le fil secteur il s'est éteint -_-


----------



## Invité (16 Juillet 2014)

Jamais démonté ce type de Mac, mais je dois avoir le manuel des réparateurs

Edit

J'ai (mais oeuf corse c'est en anglois US). 
Si tu veux --> MP


----------

